

I think we're better than this. - iEricAllen
http://iericallen.tumblr.com/post/48107300713/i-think-were-better-than-this

======
katherineparker
I agree it would have been more tasteful to exclude the commercials prior to
the video about the Boston Marathon. I can see how it would be distressing to
sit and wait for a commercial to end when you are fearing for the safety of
someone you love. I hope your friends and family are safe and the same to the
rest of HN.

